# Going to Ceasar's Creek (10/7)



## TimJC

It looks like I'm going to spend at least a few hours exploring some old spots for carping oppurtunities today. One of the spots I plan on hitting used to produce doubles constantly, but this was in my pre-euro past. This means that I will likely get skunked with all my equipment on the bank.


----------



## mrfishohio

Pretty hard to get skunked at CC for carp. Just chum a spot with some corn & you should stay busy. My son used to fish the point by the sailboat (deep) ramp in the North Pool and always caught fish.


----------



## TimJC

Well skunked I got. We had 4 runs throughout the 7 hour adventure. 

We fished an area near the emergency spillway and I had one run on SC during that 2 hour stay. This area seems to have a nice drop though I was unable to verify it. This location, while being a walk, could hold 20 anglers easy. There was splashing and there is also access to a nice cove with standing timber.

Next, we headed to the spillway and fished a couple spots with the last being the most productive. We fished on the upstream side of the bridge and had 3 runs in the course of an hour. As the sun aproached the horizon you could actually see the fish feeding. The cool thing was hearing them suck the algae off rock as you watched their lips smack from overhead.

After packing up we headed to Flat Fork Ridge wich is a cool trailed area with lots of concrete slabs scattered through the woods with tables and grills. There also an area attached to this that has a playground and shelter (the spillway also has a shelter). This area straddles the dam and has several area off the trail to fish from (though there are some low lying tree branches in areas), and the trail ultimately reaches the dam fishing platform.

All in all it was a good day to be out and NOT catch anything. These areas that I scouted were all located on the lower end of the lake specifically around the dam. I have yet to farther up the lake than Harveyburg, but there must be other good spots and there are carp in there. This is my first return to these ancient carping waters in a few years.


----------



## crappielooker

cool deal doood..i was wondering how you do.... are u going back there again??


----------



## TimJC

I might go saturday if you're interested. It is supposed to be 60+ at 10a and peak at 70 at 5p (basically weather like today only cloudy with a 30% chance of rain at 4p). I'd like to get into some fish and find some possible fish-in locations so I can reccomend it for next year.


----------



## crappielooker

i maybe down at eagle creek..


----------



## mrfishohio

Tim, that place where you fished does have a steep drop. It follows the edge of the creek way out into the lake. On the top side it's only about 5-7' deep way out hundreds of yards, and on the deep side I seem to think it's about 20+ to 30'? Can't recall exactly, but I used to have a pattern I'd troll around it and was always amazed at the shallow point extending so far out. The WB sometimes stack up there in the spring. As you go back towards the road, away from the creek, it's about 15' deep where all those willow bushes are, it's also a steep drop as you go along the bank where the trees are heading towards the dam. If you go to the point where the overlook is, that bank is shallow from the point to the rip-rap on the dam face, not too bad to wade out a little. That bouy line is 100' + out there, the deepest part of the lake. In the cove out from the point with the observation deck back towards the creek, it's 60'+ out towards the middle.


----------



## TimJC

Are you saying that where the cove is cut off from the main lake is were the drop is? This a long ways from the first area I fished. Maybe there is bank access over there.


----------



## TimJC

I'm heading back out now. I might try some spots around Flat Fork Ridge today but only time will tell.


----------



## TimJC

I blanked again. The carp are everywhere in the spillway and they didn't want anything I threw at them. They did seem to like the bird food I threw in though (beak appetite "nuts for alfredo"). I cast into the pile of crap I threw off the bridge and then go stand on the bridge and want the [email protected] eat right around my bait. As frustrating as this sounds it was actually very soothing wanting them feed.

I didn't get to try and spots on the main lake at Flat Fork Ridge because the lot was carzy packed. There was way to much stuff going in that area this weekend. The renaissance & saurkraut festivals were in full effect with the flea market and then there is a bike race tomorrow (I almost hit a few of them).


----------



## mrfishohio

There's nice drops all over that lake, many in that no-wake zone pool below Welman's ramp. The bank below the ramp is shallow....12' or so for about 30-40' out, then drops down, a food shelf all the way to the point across from the dam. The other drop & hump/point I was refering to was if you hike in where they collect fossils, to the big feeder creek with the stumps. It has a small waterfall if you go all the way up, can be good for the WB at times(spring). Anywho, where that creek enters the lake, the contour of the lake bottom is similar to what you see on the bank, it continues way out into that cove, steep drop on the creek side, shallow ridge where the land would be if it stretched out. It shallows up to about 4-6' deep I think, and the other side of the ridge going back towards the parking...woods...along the bank with the willows is 16'-20' gradually getting to 60'+ as you get out towards the middle & back towards the dam.


----------



## TimJC

Thanks MrFish. Hopefully I'll be able to make heads or tails of this my next time out.

Any tips for bank spots on the north (east) end of the lake? Is there any better topo maps available of this lake (that show other feeder stream beds)?


----------



## mrfishohio

I painted one up


----------



## mrfishohio




----------



## TimJC

That definitely clears some things up. Thanks

and yes, I have that map.


----------



## GMR_Guy

How big are these spillway carp?


----------



## TimJC

The only ones that I've seen are singles and low doubles. It doesn't really matter if they won't eat anything but algae on rocks. I used to this size carp down there on dough baits, but that was years ago before the fishing platform was built. It's a really nice area and if you get into the fish you will draw a lot of attention from the hikers and picnicers.

I really want to fish one of the areas that Jim marked on the map above. The area is flat fork ridge and it is a heavily wooded hillside with trails that have picnic areas every hundred feet. There are a lot of places where one could easily whip a 12 footer.

The question is will the huge shallow cove be effective in the spring (like east harbor). My only worry is that this is the downstream portion of the lake so it's naturally cold water might negate the gains from the warming shallow cove (which might not be as warm as the upstream portions of the lake). On the other hand, it could be move productive as the carp in this end of the lake may stay in this end year round, making the warmer shallows even more desirable. Any thoughts? I'm hoping to try these spots in the spring. Maybe we should shedule a march fish-in on the big cove to take advantage of this phenomenon.


----------



## TimJC

I'm going out now. I hope all goes well. I'm still planning on going saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## crappielooker

whats the result dooood?? any runs? bites? bleep? saw any splashes?? rolls??


----------



## TimJC

Sorry. Didn't realize I posted on this thread.


----------

